# JHS Double Effect



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

A guy wants me to build him a Morning Glory and Supervolt in a single enclosure. Do you think I could fit it into a 1590bb?


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2020)

I think the two PCBs _will_ fit side by side, but the two knobs closest to the center of the enclosure are going to be awfully close to each other.


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2020)

This is the sort of spacing you could expect. (Circles are 20mm knobs)


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> This is the sort of spacing you could expect. (Circles are 20mm knobs)
> 
> View attachment 2741



Yeah I worry about fitting in the footswitches, going to be tight.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 20, 2020)

Yeah I dunno about that one, I’m doing up a run of Muroidea/MAE Akron rubber fire boards and the Muroidea fits just well enough to be comfy sideways in a 1590BB....I’d use a 1590xx more than likely.


----------



## DGWVI (Jan 20, 2020)

I'd opt for the 1590xx/ 1790ns, but th 1590bb should work fine. Look at the Paragon template for a guide


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 20, 2020)

I think the MG and SB are about 2.9 to 3 inches long.


----------



## Robert (Jan 20, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I think the MG and SB are about 2.9 to 3 inches long.



Yep, 2.95 and 2.975...     That's going to be a problem in a 1590BB.


----------



## Barry (Jan 21, 2020)

Maybe go 1790 and put an order switcher between them?


----------



## TheSin (Jan 21, 2020)

Robert said:


> Yep, 2.95 and 2.975...     That's going to be a problem in a 1590BB.


Please let me know how this turns out. Im thinkin about doin a double barrel clone next (with the MG and TS808 pcbs). Id like to install an order switch as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 21, 2020)

I use 1590XX for all my "double build". More space for footswitching also. But it's interesting. Let us know !


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 21, 2020)

What about a 1590DD?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 21, 2020)

That’s just about triple circuit territory haha


----------



## Robert (Jan 21, 2020)

1590DD will comfortably fit three.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 21, 2020)

Man where do you get those nice faceplates made?


----------



## phi1 (Jan 21, 2020)

I’ll venture a guess... same place he gets his PCBs made?  FR-4 (typical pcb material) is a fiberglass, which the description on the faceplates for here says it’s fiberglass. Silk screen for the graphics. Is that correct? Been meaning to get into doing that myself, is there anything specific to watch out for?


----------



## Robert (Jan 21, 2020)

phi1 said:


> I’ll venture a guess... same place he gets his PCBs made?



That's correct, they're just 1mm PCBs. 

The biggest "gotchas" are:

Minimum order is usually 5pcs, do you need 5?   (There are places that do less, but they end up costing more)
You can counter this by printing different graphics on each side, but the control layout has to be symmetrical
They tend to print production codes right smack in the middle of your design (see the middle faceplate, right beside the footswitch)
This is why most of the faceplates have identical graphics on each side, flip it over to the "more acceptable" side
The silkscreen isn't always aligned perfectly
No shading/grayscale/color
Your design MUST be pure black and white and not extremely high resolution, if you get too creative you'll end up with a mess
Some PCB fabricators will flag your faceplate as invalid because they don't see any copper layer, no big deal, but an inconvenience
Aside from that , it works pretty good because you can align everything precisely with the PCB


----------

